# اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس



## الحياه (14 مايو 2007)

اولا: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

 1- الم يذكر المسيح وحدانيه الله وانه مرسل من الله فى الكتاب المقدس ؟[/SIZE

يرجى التأكد و البحث فى الكتاب المقدس ثم الاجابه بنعم ام لا


2- واذا يوجد مايبطل وحدانيه الله يرجى ذكره. 

   ارجو من الجميع المشاركه والاجابه وشكرا.


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*ومين اللى استخف بعقلك يا اخ وقال لك اننا ننكر وحدانية الله؟
فالله واحد بالفعل وليس سواه الها

اما عن ارسال الآب للمسيح فهذا صحيح ايضا لكنه لا يعنى ان المسيح شأنه كشأن اى نبى لان المسيح هو ابن الله الذى تجسد لاجل ان يفدينا ويا ريت تراجع المواضيع المكتوبة عن الوهية المسيح بقسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وقسم الرد على الشبهات*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*راجع هذا الموضوع اولا

هل المسيح هو الله؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223

ويمكنك مراجعة الكتب التالية ايضا للقس عبد المسيح بسيط
كيف يكون المسيح إله حق وإنسان حق في آن واحد ؟ http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/godman.htm
‏هل المسيح إله أم هو إنسان مثل آدم خُلق من تراب ؟ http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/ischristgod.htm

لقب ابن الإنسان هل يدل علي أنَّ المسيح إنسان فقط ؟ http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/sonofgod.htm
هل قال المسيح إنّي أنا ربكم فإعبدوني؟ http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/worshipme.htm*


----------



## الحياه (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا على ردك.. اذن الله والمسيح هم بالحقيقه واحد يعنى نص اله ونص بشر .

 اذا كان فعلا صلب المسيح الم يخبره نصفه الالهى ان اليهود يكيدون له؟

 فهذا اذن سبب على انه بشر لايعرف ما يكيدون له ؟ 

 ارجو الاجابه وشكرا لردك.


----------



## الحياه (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

وشىء اخر المسيح لم يقل جملت ( اناالهكم اعبدونى )


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



الحياه قال:


> شكرا على ردك.. اذن الله والمسيح هم بالحقيقه واحد يعنى نص اله ونص بشر .
> 
> اذا كان فعلا صلب المسيح الم يخبره نصفه الالهى ان اليهود يكيدون له؟
> 
> ...



*السيد المسيح كان اله كامل وانسان كامل اثناء حياته على الارض وليس نصف ونصف
ثانيا السيد المسيح بالفعل كان يعلم انه سيصلب لانه تجسد لهذا الغرض ويقول السيد المسيح:
لان هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا (مت  26 :  28)
وايضا يقول:
لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يو  3 :  16)

اذا فالمسيح هو الله العالم بكل شىء والذى تجسد لاجلنا وفدانا*


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



الحياه قال:


> وشىء اخر المسيح لم يقل جملت ( اناالهكم اعبدونى )



*اقرا الموضوع والكتب التى اعطيتها لك اولا وسترى بنفسك ان السيد المسيح عبر عن الوهيته واثبتها بكل وضوح بما لا يدع مجالا للشك*


----------



## Twin (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ الحياة*



الحياه قال:


> شكرا على ردك.. اذن الله والمسيح هم بالحقيقه واحد يعنى نص اله ونص بشر ..


 
*نص ونص **يبقوا جنية*
*ههههههه*​ 
*يا حبيبي هل يعقل أن في إله يبقي نص ونص*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بص يا حبيبي الله لا يتجزء أبداً*
*فالله واحد كامل كالنار الأكله ولايمكن أن يتجزء*
*ولا يمكن أن نقول الله نص ونص *
*هذا كلام ليس من العقل*
*أنما كلام من .........*​ 


الحياه قال:


> اذا كان فعلا صلب المسيح الم يخبره نصفه الالهى ان اليهود يكيدون له؟
> فهذا اذن سبب على انه بشر لايعرف ما يكيدون له ؟
> .


 
*بردة ؟؟؟؟*
*ما في شئ أسمه نص ونص*
*في شئ أسمه *
*الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*هو الله المالئ الكون وهو الله الفادي*

*أما بالنسبة لموضوع مش عارف ال بيكيدوا عليه *
*أنا هديلك  كام أيه تثبت أنه كان يعرف ما كان بداخل اليهود*​[Q-BIBLE] 
وَفِي سَبْتٍ آخَرَ دَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ وَصَارَ يُعَلِّمُ. وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ رَجُلٌ يَدُهُ الْيُمْنَى يَابِسَةٌ،7 وَكَانَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يُرَاقِبُونَهُ هَلْ يَشْفِي فِي السَّبْتِ ، لِكَيْ يَجِدُوا عَلَيْهِ شِكَايَةً.8 
أَمَّا هُوَ فَعَلِمَ أَفْكَارَهُمْ ، 
وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي يَدُهُ يَابِسَةٌ: ((قُمْ وَقِفْ فِي الْوَسْطِ)). فَقَامَ وَوَقَفَ.9 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: ((أَسْأَلُكُمْ شَيْئاً: هَلْ يَحِلُّ فِي السَّبْتِ فِعْلُ الْخَيْرِ أَوْ فِعْلُ الشَّرِّ؟ تَخْلِيصُ نَفْسٍ أَوْ إِهْلاَكُهَا؟)). 10 ثُمَّ نَظَرَ حَوْلَهُ إِلَى جَمِيعِهِمْ وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ: ((مُدَّ يَدَكَ)). فَفَعَلَ هَكَذَا. فَعَادَتْ يَدُهُ صَحِيحَةً كَالأُخْرَى.
[/Q-BIBLE]​​

*ولو عايز تاني أجبلك*
*وكل دة علشان تعرف أن السيد المسيح له المجد*
*كان يعرف كل شئ *
*ويعلم ما يفكر به كل إنسان*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحياه (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا لمشاركته ياصديقى ( twin ) 

 قال الاخ ( christian ) نحن نأمن بوحدانيه الله !

 الم تلاحظ معى انك قلت ( المسيح هو ابن الله الذى تجسد لاجل ان يفدينا )

 اذن هو ابن الاله يعنى اب المسيح يجب ان يعبد لانه اله.

 ثم قلت ( اذا فالمسيح هو الله العالم بكل شىء والذى تجسد لاجلنا وفدانا )

 اذن هناك ( اب اله + ابن اله ) ناقضت نفسك يا صديقى ( christian ) دون

 ان تلاحظ .

 لدى سؤالين اتمنى ان تتفضلو بالاجابه عليهما حتى نكمل باقى الاسئله لو تكرمتوا

1- كيف هناك ( اب اله + ابن اله ) و تامنوا بوحدانيه الله ؟

2- من الله المستحق للعباده الاب او الابن حتى تظهر الوحدانيه ؟

 و شكرا لسعت صدركم معى ...


----------



## Christian Knight (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو  5 :  7)

فى الحقيقة ليس هناك اى تناقض من جهتنا يا حياة وانما هو جهل منك بالعقيدة المسيحية وكان المفروض انك تسألنا ما المقصود بالاب والابن والروح القدس بدلا من ان تدعى ان كلامنا متناقض وتحرج نفسك بعد ذلك.

نحن نؤمن ان الله واحد وان له ذات وعقل وروح,.....
الآب هو الذات الالهية
والابن او الكلمة هو العقل والالهى
والروح القدس هو روح الله

وعندما نقول ان المسيح ابن الله فنحن لا نقصد بذلك ان الله انجبه جسديا ولا نقصد ان المسيح شخص اخر غير الله وانما نقصد ان يسوع المسيح الذى رآه الناس فى صورة بشر هو ابن الله بالطلبيعة اى انه من طبيعة الله وهو نفسه الله

نتمنى ان تكون المعلومة وصلت ويا ريت لو تطرح مداخلاتك فى صورة اسئلة بعد كده تجنبا للاحراج.*


----------



## الحياه (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 شكرا يا اخ ( christian ) على التوضيح . اذن:

  الآب هو الذات الالهية
والابن او الكلمة هو العقل والالهى
والروح القدس هو روح الله
                        :a82: 
 هذا يجرنا الى سؤال مهم:

 انت استشهدت ب:  فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو 5 : 7)

 اذن هم ثلاثه فى السماء يكمل بعضهم بعضا. السؤال التالى هو:

 عندما نزل واحد من الثلاثه الى الارض و هو الابن الذى هو ( العقل الالهى ) هل 

بقى الاب الذات الالهيه من غير عقل لان صاحب العقل نزل الى البشر؟ 

  ارجو تفضلكم بالاجابه و شكرا ...


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*من قال يا اخ حياة ان تجسد المسيح معناه الانفصال عن الآب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومن قال ان وجود المسيح على الارض ينفى وجوده فى السماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالسيد المسيح قال:
و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يو  3 :  13)
يعنى هو نزل من السماء وفى نفس الوقت هو فى السماء لانه الله الغير محدود بمكان او زمان

فانفصال الاقانيم الالهية عن بعضها هو احتمال غير قائم لان الله واحد فقط.*


----------



## الحياه (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 1- هل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح لم ينفصل عن لأب ؟

 يا سبحان الله ! اليس الاب فى السماء و الابن نزل ليصلب ليكفر عنك.

 2- هل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح موجود فى الارض وفى السماء 

 بنفس الوقت ؟

 صديقى ( christian )  استشهدت بكلام المسيح الذى يقول:

  ( و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء (يو 3 : 13) )

  المعنى واضح الذى يصعد او ينزل من السماء المقصود به هو المسيح. ارجوا 

  ان تصححلى كلامى ان كنت خاطئا. اذا كان غير المسيح فمن هو ؟

  اذن المسيح هو الوحيد الصعد و نزل من السماء . 

  3- هل الذى يصعد و ينزل من السماء هو فقد الاله؟

    ارجو من جميع الاخوه المشاركه و شكرا...


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*يا حياة الاية التى وضعتها لك بالفعل تثبت ان المسيح نزل من السماء وكان بالسماء بنفس الوقت يعنى تثبت انه لم يحدث اى انفصال.
Joh 3:13  وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 

وده الاى جانب الاية اللى جبتهالك قبل كده واللى بتثبت ان الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد
فما دليلك انت على انه حدث انفصال بينهم؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف تنفصل الاقانيم الالهية اصلا اذا كان الله واحد؟؟؟؟؟
نرجو الجواب بالعقل والمنطق.*


----------



## الحياه (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

شكرا على ردك اخ ( christisn )

 انت لم تجاوب على السؤال رقم 3 وهو هل الذى يصعد و ينزل من السماء هو فقد الاله؟

 كما انت تعلم هذه الايه لا تثبت ان الله تجزء ام لا (و ليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء )(يو 3 : 13)

 اذن اخبرنى كيف المسيح فى السماء و الارض في نفس الوقت دون تجزء ؟


----------



## Christian Knight (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> شكرا على ردك اخ ( christisn )
> 
> ...



*1-السؤال رقم 3 غير مفهوم فما معنى فقد الاله؟؟؟؟؟؟
2-لا يوجد شىء اسمه الله يتجزأ
3-فى المسيحية نؤمن ان الله غير محدود فلا يحده لا مكان ولا زمان وبالتالى يستطيع ان يكون باكثر من مكان بنفس الوقت.*


----------



## kimo14th (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



الحياه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> اذن اخبرنى كيف المسيح فى السماء و الارض في نفس الوقت دون تجزء ؟



*لانه هو الله فهو موجود فى السماء وعلى الارض غير محدود بمكان *​


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



> عندما نزل واحد من الثلاثه الى الارض و هو الابن الذى هو ( العقل الالهى ) هل
> 
> بقى الاب الذات الالهيه من غير عقل لان صاحب العقل نزل الى البشر؟




*اختي العزيزة الحياة
سوف اعطيك مثال تقريبي
انت عندك فكرة
وهذه الفكرة كتبتيها على ورق
هل خرجت الفكرة من عقلك ام بقيت على الورق وفكرك ايضا
اتمنى ان تكون وصلت الفكرة​*


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

وقال الرازي:
 "*وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا "
 بسبب إنه يُستجاب دعاؤه، ويُحيي الموتى ويُبرئ الأكمه والأبـرص. 
ووجيه في الآخرة إنه يجعله شفيع أمته. ​*


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

  وقال البيضاوي: 
"الوجاهة في الدنيا النبوّة وفي الآخرة الشفاعة".​


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

 وقال الزمخشري: 
"الوجاهة في الدنيا النبوّة والتقدم على الناس، وفي الآخرة الشفاعة وعلو الدرجة في الجنة، أو رفعه إلى السماء وصحبته الملائكة"​


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

وقال ابن كثير في تفسير آل عمران3:
 45(ج 1ص 364): 
" له وجاهـة ومكانة عند الله في الدنيـا، بما يوحيه الله إليه من الشريعة وينزله عليه من الكـتاب، وغير ذلك مـما *منحه الله* *لـه*، وفي الدار الآخرة يشفع عند الله ​


----------



## استفانوس (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*تعالي وانظري ما قـال الجلالان في تفسير هذه االنص:
" وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا" 
بالنبوّة وفي الآخرة بالشفاعة والدرجات العُلي، ومن المـقَّربين عند الله". 


فارجو ان تراعي كلامك قبل الادعاءات الباطلة​*


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي اخ الحياه*

*يا حبيبي هناك لبس كبير في وجهة نظرك عن الله الآ محدود*
*فالله واحد ولا يمكن أن يكون أثنين*
*فهو وااااااااااااااااااااحد ولا محدود *
*فلا يحده مكان أو زمان*
*هو في السماء وهو في الأرض*​ 
*[Q-BIBLE] 
هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: السَّمَاوَاتُ كُرْسِيِّي وَالأَرْضُ مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيَّ
[/Q-BIBLE]*
*ولي أن أوضح لك*
*هل الله موجود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بالتأكيد هو موجود*
*طيب هل هو محدود ؟؟؟؟*
*بالطبع لالالا*
*فهو مالئ الكون كله*
*طيب هل يستطيع أن يكون هنا بالأرض وبنفس الوقت بالسماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أعتقد نعم*
*طيب لو حضرتك في أمريكا ونحن في مدغشقر*
*أنت بتصلي وأنا بصلي*
*أنت في مكان عبادتك وأنا في مكان عبادتي*
*ونحن الأثنين نناجي الله *
*هل يكون الله معي ومعك ... في أمريكا وفي مدغشقر ؟؟؟؟*
*أعتقد أيضاً الأجابة ستكون نعم*

*يبقي الله *
*  موجود وغير محدود*
*ولا يحده زمان أو مكان*
*وهو في السماء وفي نفس الوقت بالأرض*
*وهو موجود في شرقها وغربها وجنوبها وشمالها*

*ويسمع الكل ويتكلم مع الكل*
*بل ويشعر بالكل*
*يشعر بدقة قلبي ودقة قلبك *
*ويعلم ما هي أحتياجتي وأحتياجك دون أن نتكلم*
*بل ويعلم تماماً هل شعره من شعرك سقطت أو تغير لونها*

*فالله يا أخي *
*هو هو اليوم وأمس بل وغداً*
*له الكل بل به الكل*

*وليكون بركة *​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحياه (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 اشكر جميع اخوانى الذين اجابوا .

 هناك امور يجب توضيحها. 

 اولا :  اشكر الاخ ( فريد) على حرصه لمعرفه احوال المسيح فى ( القران او التفسير ). 

 اسئل الاخ ( فريد ) لماذا لم تكمل التفسير ؟ 

 انت استشهدت :               وقال ابن كثير في تفسير آل عمران3:
45(ج 1ص 364): 
" له وجاهـة ومكانة عند الله في الدنيـا، بما يوحيه الله إليه من الشريعة وينزله عليه من الكـتاب، وغير ذلك مـما منحه الله لـه، وفي الدار الآخرة يشفع عند الله .  

 انا اعطيك التفسير للنهايه.

                             وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وَمِنْ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ " أَيْ لَهُ وَجَاهَة وَمَكَانَة عِنْد اللَّه فِي الدُّنْيَا بِمَا يُوحِيه اللَّه إِلَيْهِ مِنْ الشَّرِيعَة وَيُنْزِلهُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ الْكِتَاب وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ مِمَّا مَنَحَهُ اللَّه بِهِ وَفِي الدَّار الْآخِرَة يَشْفَع عِنْد اللَّه فِيمَنْ يَأْذَن لَهُ فِيهِ فَيَقْبَل مِنْهُ أُسْوَة بِإِخْوَانِهِ مِنْ أُولِي الْعَزْم صَلَوَات اللَّه وَسَلَامه عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيْهِمْ أَجْمَعِينَ .

  اذا اسوه باخوانه ( من هم اخوانه اولى العزم ) ( موسى -  ابراهيم - نوح - محمد )

  هذا هوالتفسير لابن كثير وعند الرازى ايضا اسوه باخوته وعند جميع العلماء.

  ابحث فى القران و اقرأ وتدبر الايات فان لها وقع على القلوب.

  دخلنا فى موضوع غير موضوعنا. الان لندخل فى موضوعنا:smil12: 

  رغم ان لايوجد دليل من الكتاب المقدس على عدم تكون الله من عده اجزاء 

 لننتقل السؤال التالى ( ارجو الاجابه عليه لو سمحتوا )

  السؤال هو : هل  المسيح ( الله ) يامر يشرب الخمر ؟


----------



## استفانوس (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*اشكرك اخي الفاضل الحياة
انا لايهمني القران ولا الاحاديث ولكن انا اتيت بما تغلطون انفسكم 

ان محمد هو الشفيع يوم القيامة
وانا اتيت بالشواهد لبين الخط فقط
ونحن نومن ان يسوع وحده يحق له الشفاعة
لاته هو من قام بعملية الفداء ولا احد غيره
ارجو ان تكون وصلتك الفكرة​*


----------



## الحياه (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لخروج العضو عن جوهر الموضوع*


----------



## الحياه (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 يااخوانى ارجوا ان لا يغضب احد من هذه الاسئله فهى لتوضيح اى الايتين هى 

 التى قالها المسيح ....

 وشكرا لسعه صدوركم معى ...


                                  :smil12:


----------



## الحياه (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 يا اخوتى المسيحيين هل من مجيب!!!!!


----------



## استفانوس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*ياعزيزي الحياة
ان تصفحت المشاركات السابقة 
ترى انكم قلتم الشفاعة لمحمد فقط
وانا قدمت لكم 
ان الشفاعة هي تخص المسيح فقط حتى محمد بدو حدا يشفع له
فارجوا التصفح قبل السؤال هل من مجيب​*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



الحياه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يا اخوتى المسيحيين هل من مجيب!!!!!


*يا اخي سؤالك في اول الموضوع و اجبنا عليه*
*تريد تسأل اسألة اخرى خارجة عن هذا الموضوع, اطرحها في موضوع منفصل*
*شوية نظام يا بشر..*


----------



## الحياه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم سؤال : العاصون والذين 


لا يدخلون (( ملكوت الله ))  ما هو مصيرهم ؟ مع الدليل من الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## الحياه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

  هل يوجد مسيحى يجيب على هذا السؤال لو سمحتوا....


----------



## الحياه (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

 عيب عليكم سؤال بسيط لا تستطيعون الاجابه عليه !!!!!!!!!


 اسئلوا  قساوستكم يمكن الاجابه تكون عندهم  او  ايعقل كتاب يتكون من عده مجلدات لاتوجد فيها  اجابه؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*لا داعي لهذا الاسلوب ابدا ....... و الوقت ليس دائما في صالحنا *

*بالاضافة ...... عند وجود رغبة حقيقية من السائل للفهم يكون الوضع مختلف *




*يقول السيد المسيح له المجد* 

[q-bible]
*24 *«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. *25 *اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ. *26 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، *27 *وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. *28 *لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هذَا، فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ، *29 *فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. 
الانجيل بحسب يوحنا ... الاصحاح الخامس[/q-bible]


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ الحياه*



الحياه قال:


> عيب عليكم سؤال بسيط لا تستطيعون الاجابه عليه !!!!!!!!!
> 
> اسئلوا قساوستكم يمكن الاجابه تكون عندهم او ايعقل كتاب يتكون من عده مجلدات لاتوجد فيها اجابه؟



*أهذا أسلوب يا أخ !!!!!!!!!!*
*أهذا أسلوب تثبت به أنك إنسان !!!!!!!!!!!*

*عامة ليكون الله معك لينير بصيرتك* ​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخ الحياه*



الحياه قال:


> سؤال : العاصون والذين
> لا يدخلون (( ملكوت الله )) ما هو مصيرهم ؟ مع الدليل من الكتاب المقدس؟


 
*أهذا سؤالك !!!!!*
*صدقني لوكنت قرأت لو بسيط عن الكتاب المقدس كنت ستدرك ما تريد* ​ 
*عامة*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ ،فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 32وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ ،فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ، 33فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.
 34ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: *تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي* *،رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. *
....................
ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: *اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ،* 
..................
46فَيَمْضِي هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابٍ أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ
[/Q-BIBLE]
*هذا هو مصيرهم*
*النار الأبدية حيث*
*[Q-BIBLE] 
 يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]
​​​*​
*وليكون بركة*​

*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## †السريانيه† (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



Twin قال:


> وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ ،فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 32وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ ،فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ، 33فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.
> 34ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: *تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي* *،رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. *
> ....................
> ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: *اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ،*
> ...



كلام توين جميل ورده كافي على سؤالك
ياريت لما تطرح سؤال تسأل بشكل جميل
مش تحاول تقلل من قيمه الاعضاء والمشرفين 
لان هما قادرين يجاوبوا  على كل الاسئله
سلام المسيح​


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



Christian Knight قال:


> *
> فالله واحد بالفعل وليس سواه الها
> 
> اما عن ارسال الآب للمسيح فهذا صحيح ايضا لكنه لا يعنى ان المسيح شأنه كشأن اى نبى لان المسيح هو ابن الله الذى تجسد لاجل ان يفدينا ويا ريت تراجع المواضيع المكتوبة عن الوهية المسيح بقسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وقسم الرد على الشبهات*



إذا كان الله واحداً
و المسيح إبنه فكيف تفسرون ذلك؟؟؟؟:99:


----------



## الحياه (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

اجابتك ليست كامله : فى اى اصحاح مع الرقم

 لنرى ماذا قلت ....

 انت قلت :

 34ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا 

 يَا مُبَارَكِي ((أَبِي)) ،رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ 

 لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 

 يعنى مباركين الاب الاله و ليس الابن الانسان. 

 (جميل).

 ثم قلت :

 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا 

 عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ 

 لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ، 

 هل لابليس ملائكه ؟

 ومن هم؟

 وما ذنبهم ؟

 ارجوا الاجابه


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*بعد اذن اخي الحبيب Twin سنجيبك .... *






> يعنى مباركين الاب الاله و ليس الابن الانسان.


 
*الابن هو الاقنوم الثاني الذي قد تجسّد *

*لذا ارجو ان تكون ملاحظاتك أدق *





> هل لابليس ملائكه ؟
> 
> ومن هم؟
> 
> وما ذنبهم ؟


 
*سقط ابليس لانه تكبر على الله الخالق .......*

*و سقط معه ملائكة آخرين ........ و اصبحوا جنود الشر *

*و ذنبهم انهم سقطوا كما سقط ابليس اذ تكبروا ايضا*


----------



## Twin (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااي أخ الحياه*



الحياه قال:


> اجابتك ليست كامله : فى اى اصحاح مع الرقم




*أيه يا عم العالم*
*ما أنت عمال بتجيب أسئله وبتجاوب عليها كمان*
*أيه مش عارف أنا بتكلم من أنهي أنجيل وأنهي أصحاح*
*لا إله الآ المسيح*
*وصحيح كمان علي أي أساس قلت أن أجابتي ليست بكاملة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


الحياه قال:


> لنرى ماذا قلت ....
> 
> انت قلت :
> 
> ...




*تم أجابتك يا أستاذ يا متفلسف عن طريق الحبيب أبن الشرق*
*ومش هقدر أقول غير *
*ربنا ينور بصيرتك وتفهم*​ 


الحياه قال:


> ثم قلت :
> 
> ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا
> 
> ...




*أيه هو أنت مش عارف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أمال مين الشيطين دول والا أقول الجان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


الحياه قال:


> ومن هم؟




*بردة دة سؤال من واحد فاهم وعارف زيك ؟؟؟؟؟*​ 


الحياه قال:


> وما ذنبهم ؟




*بردة !!!!!*​


الحياه قال:


> ارجوا الاجابه


 
*تمت الأجابة *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحياه (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


   يا اخ ( twin )  بس شاطر  تقول ( لا يجوز ان تقول هذا الكلام ) ؟  ( و جاوب باحترام ) ؟
  ثم تقول ( تم أجابتك يا أستاذ يا متفلسف )  اذن لا داعى لقله الادب يا محترم .

 و انا لا اعلم ان فى كتابكم مع ابليس ملائكه ( شىء جديد )

لان الملائكه كلها سجدت الا ابليس  استكبر  .


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اسئله و اجوبه فى الكتاب المقدس*



الحياه قال:


> لان الملائكه كلها سجدت الا ابليس  استكبر  .



*حبيبى هذا ادعاء محمدى غير صحيح ولا تنسى اننا نتكلم فى المسيحيات وليس الاسلاميات يعنى لسنا مسئولين عما قاله محمد*


----------

